# Drop Shipping



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hi gang, My sister who is alway looking for a quick way to make big money is currently investigating drop shipping. She is not especially computer literate and knows next to nothing about ebay or pay pal. 

In her reading of pay pal rules etc it says they may hold your money for up to three months....she is concerned that if she sells say a sewing machine and the buyer pays into paypal that she will not be able to get the money out of pay pal to pay the folks who actually ship out the item.

Does anyone know about this. Thanks and blessings, sis


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Run away, don't walk. You have no control over any thing selling drop shiped items on ebay, besides you will be selling junk a hundred other people are also selling.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Drop shipping with little computer experience? Amongst a saturated market.

Oh boy. :nono:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That is what i told her...halfway.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Why would you sell stuff that you do not own have in your possession? Why doesn't the person who owns the stuff sell it? 



If it sounds to good to be true it is beause it isn't true.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife has been making really decent money buying from estate sales and reselling on Etsy... Buy low, sell high.. So long as you have a lot of sales and stuff you can find in your area.. You have full control of the items... no relying on anyone.. 

As an example.. she bought a game from the 70's called Dune for a buck.. She listed it yesterday.. She just sold it today for $75 plus shipping.. Hard to beat those kinds of profits.. She's found posters for nothing, and sold for several hundred... People out there with a lot of money burning holes in their pockets.. you just have to find the items they want.. What she makes in profit she re-invests.. That way she gets the thrills of buying and the hunt, along with finding it and money left over.. 

Drop shipping is a nightmare waiting to happen...


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I agree with EVERY negative thing that has been said about dropshipping. There are far better ways to go into business for yourself and actually be in control of what your customers will think of you. Whenever you add a middle man, that person can make or break your reputation.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Dropshipping CAN work, but you have to invest some money up front, AND you have to find a reputable company - and finding those is like finding a needle in a haystack. And even once you do that, there is no guarantee you are actually getting the products for much cheaper than elsewhere, so margins are probably going to be tiny.

Based on what you have said, I would try my hardest to steer her away from this pursuit


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Funny you should mention sewing machines. Worst business experience of my life involved doing just that with leather sewing machines.....Joe


----------

